# frozen turkey blues



## Finney (Dec 8, 2006)

If you let the water slowly drip into the bucket or sink the whole time it will thaw much faster.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 8, 2006)

yeah, but I bet you got a great price on the frozen turkey!

I read one time that the first turkeys the grocery stores sell
before Thanksgiving are the frozen ones from last year!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 8, 2006)

You'd think the butcher would have at least 1 or 2 fresh turkey's available at all times.....heck, they seem to have plenty of cow tongue's  packaged up at any given moment. [smilie=rlp_smilie_207.gif]


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 8, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":26kx6h2s]yeah, but I bet you got a great price on the frozen turkey!
> 
> I read one time that the first turkeys the grocery stores sell
> before Thanksgiving are the frozen ones from last year!


i didn't get as a great a price as you'd expect, $0.99 per lb.  the good news is that giant still has butts on sale for $0.99 per lb and i bought 2 more for the freezer.   [/quote:26kx6h2s]

Thanks for the heads up on the butts Brian!!  Gonna go get some more while they're cheap.  

Since you don't have time to brine you could inject and smoke.  Just a thought!


----------



## wittdog (Dec 8, 2006)

What larry said...or you could cut back in on the salt in the brine and inject the brine.......like when you brine a fresh ham :roll:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 8, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> What larry said...or you could cut back in on the salt in the brine and inject the brine.......like when you brine a fresh ham :roll:



Fresh ham?  We ain't seen one of dem round here in who knows when?  The best daggum ham you can buy is the  *Budding Ham *  in the deli section.  Anything else is a waste of money and time if'n you're even able to find a fresh ham!



WheelChair


----------



## wittdog (Dec 8, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 [smilie=a_goodjobson.gif]


----------



## Diva Q (Dec 8, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":2md8f4m6]yeah, but I bet you got a great price on the frozen turkey!
> 
> I read one time that the first turkeys the grocery stores sell
> before Thanksgiving are the frozen ones from last year!


i didn't get as a great a price as you'd expect, $0.99 per lb.  the good news is that giant still has butts on sale for $0.99 per lb and i bought 2 more for the freezer.   [/quote:2md8f4m6]

Wow. Up here .99¢ a lb is a great deal. Right now th best I can find is $1.97 a lb.


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 8, 2006)

Well this thread got so convoluted I done forgot whut was the subject matter...but notice Albertsons got the John Morrell brand pumped butts for .99.  Thats the lowest they been in many moons. They had some picnics laid out along side..not sure whut they was wanting on those.  This is the time of year sausage makers should be getting off their coolas and start making some sausage.  Now on a froze turkey it simple. You stick it in an ice chest and fill it with tap water.  Shut the lid and leave it in the house till the next day. The water will be chilled and the turkey..butt..brisket etc will be safely thawed by the time a person sober up and decide to check on it the next day. Old Pig Man Jim down in Florididdy taught me that trick.  Works very well on just about anything.  Now this be a big ice chest with not much meat. If you got 30 butts in there with 2 ounces of water I doubt it work too well. 

bigwheel


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 8, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You guys are too funny!


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 8, 2006)

Ahhhh he was being cutesy huh? I thought he was serious.  Hard to tell with yankees sometimes. Thanks. 

bigwheel


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 9, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Ahhhh he was being cutesy huh? I thought he was serious.  Hard to tell with yankees sometimes. Thanks.
> 
> bigwheel



BW I was razzing ya just a bit!!   [smilie=a_chuckle.gif]


----------

